# lost the whistle, and the spare



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I was mortified the other day, went out to do some bunny bopping and reached down to the end of the lanyard to find Ruby's whistle had gone , it's actually turned out to be a bonus rather than a loss as it's forced me to rely on hand signals and a bit "ahht, and tskkk!" as only verbal commands. I also didn't realise that a click of the fingers and a point to my boot heel would bring her in to heel, also sending her out left or right with nothing but hand signals now works as long as she keeps checking in,,she still looks at me despondently when I miss the shot though


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Good girl Ruby. Sounds like she is really coming around.
When all 3 of my kids were teenagers, they were lifeguards. Anytime they could not find their whistle, they would grab one of mine out of the dog drawer.
I had to start keeping spares in the console of my truck.


----------

